# Gas Oven Stove repair



## AndyD5 (Mar 30, 2007)

the top my the stove was seriously abused by previous owner is there any way you can think of the get the little screws off and not damage the stove we can't afford a new one right now but it's an eye sore the screws are holding the top down and are under the covering ring around the heating elements they look to be metric head but they will not budge rusted in place or just stuck I don't know. any ideas.  I know i could take a grinder or a drill to them but I don't want to wreck the top. just want to remove it so it can be cleaned and repaired. Or is there some way to remove the top I am not seeing


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> the screws are holding the top down and are under the covering ring



An Frigidaire/WhiteWestinghouse/Tappen range? 
These where bad for having 3 small screws beside the burners that had to be removed to lift off the cooktop panal. These always got welded into place. Most broke off and we had to replace the burner heads and screws if we needed to remove the cooktop for a repair. Might be able to drill out the holes on the ones that break off, but I haven't had much success doing that as the screw is hardened and the burner head they screw into is not.

Might be able to clean up those spots with an oven cleaner?!!?

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I am gonna see if I can get new burners etc for it there is an aftermarket appliance parts wherehouse that has a sales counter my belief is that this is not an ancient stove I might find the same or ones that work in place of what is there now I know the white top is still in good shape under that cooked on grime but the burners are rusted bad if you do clean the gook off I usually don't bother cooking with the stove but would like too be able the oven and broiler work great could use a little TLC too.  What do you think is it worth replacing the top burners or wait till you got the money for a new stove?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

Find the model# yet so we can have a peek to how this is made.



> What do you think is it worth replacing the top burners or wait till you got the money for a new stove?



If we get over approx 50% of the cost to a new range, I'd go new...JMO.

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 4, 2007)

The brand is Tappen  there is no stickers or markings other than a wire schematic on the back of it and it doesn't have any model numbers etc on that I think someone removed it if there ever was any such information or else it's in a place one cannot get too without disassembly


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 4, 2007)

> I think someone removed it



 



> The brand is Tappen









jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 5, 2007)

seams funny they put the plates in places you can't get too under the cooktop


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 5, 2007)

model# 303053-00/02 found it thanks for the picture  I had looked there too just must be blind


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 5, 2007)

AndyD5 said:


> model# 303053-00/02



Repair kit...





Burner head assembly with spark electrode X 4











jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 17, 2007)

So Jeff from the looks of it those three screws are not holding the top onto the range is there a place to pry at it and get the top to open up I think it may be stuck shut with goo!  much like the goo in the picture  I will drill out the screws and put in new burners from the looks of the picture those screws are just holding the burners what do you think?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 18, 2007)

The top usually has a couple of pressure clips at the front, the burners are screwed to the underneath of the cooktop so I wouldn't pry up much on the top with them still attached or the gas pipes underneath could be damaged as well. Gookus does like to find it's way between the panal edges and stick things together.

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 22, 2007)

okay so I know how to open it now do you think after turning off the gas and removing the excess in the lines i could use a small grinder wheel or drill out the three screws remove the top for cleaning up soak the burners in cleaner and get them clean as possible and just replace the screws with new screws 57 bucks a burner seams needless since it still functions properly and is just covered in Gook thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

> could use a small grinder wheel or drill out the three screws



Worth a try!!

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the help Jeff   any suggestions for what to clean gook off with? I'm thinking simple green etc....


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe something that is good at cutting grease....409, Fantastic, Vim, Soft Scrub...

jeff.


----------



## AndyD5 (May 3, 2007)

the floor and the stove are my projects for today we'll see what 409 does I have some concentrate will not dilute it as much as they say see what happens


----------

